# Porkchop



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

11 year old Boston Terrier:




























The Mutly Crew: lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Adorable! I love Bostons they are awesome little dogs. We have one too named Luna she is 6.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Awwww! Luna is awful cute too!  I have had Boston's my whole life, every one of whom was a rescue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

That is awesome all of yours are rescues! We got Luna because we wanted a smaller, sturdy dog for my daughter to grow up with. Luna is 5 months younger than my daughter, and my daughter says Luna is her sister. <3 I tell you for being so small she can snore louder than anything I have ever heard!

My daughter made this picture for a class project of all our pets (before rats).


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Awwww! How cute! My little sister was 2 when we got Porkchop, so they pretty much grew up together too.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

Porkchop is just a darling! I have never had the chance to was with a BT but I'd love to one day. They seem like wonderful little dogs.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

They are incredibly loyal, outgoing, and human-like little dogs. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

